# bee hive



## Emict326 (Oct 13, 2014)

I got a call from a co-worker today with what he thought was a bee hive in a tree the attached pic is exactly what it looks like but not the actual hive it is about 12-18feet up in a tree hanging on a branch. from the other video and pics of open air hives I don't think it is a honey bee hive (wasps perhaps) but if you guys could give me in put I would appreciate it


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a hornet nest


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

It's full of these insects.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely not honey bee's !!!!!! I have a real big one hanging in my shop that I found in the winter .


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

dynemd said:


> View attachment 15555
> 
> It's full of these insects.


That looks more like a yellow jacket. They nest in the ground (at least on the east coast). This is more likely the critter.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Hornet nest. Yellow jackets do nest above as well as below ground, but the one in the photo is the shape and size of a hornet nest.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Another Winnie the Pooh hive... no wonder he can never get enough honey...


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

Nature's piñata


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Be very careful if you get involved in disposing of this nest. Hornets are notorious for protecting their hives and their stings hurt like #@%+!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like it could be Baldfaced Hornets. They eat flies, and I think I've heard they may eat a honey bee or two.
http://www.baldfacedhornet.net/2014/08/bald-faced-hornets-nest.html

Oh yes, like the above poster says, don't go messing with it, especially at night, they'll come pouring out of there!


----------

